
The Most Epic Narrative of Ramayana on the Internet - sathyabhat
http://beautifulpixels.com/web/the-most-epic-narrative-of-ramayana-on-the-internet/
======
irahul
Asking for email for a site which doesn't need it? Instant turn-off. I
persevered because I found it intriguing.

I wasn't familiar with Indonesian Ramayana, and thought how could they get the
names of major characters and facts wrong(Shinta is Sita here, avlenka is
lanka, ayoda is ayodhya, rahwana is ravana, and so and on). But a quick trip
to Wikpedia says Indonesia has its own interpretation.

That said, though the concept is intriguing, I don't think html5/js/css is an
appropriate medium for this type of interactive storytelling yet. Say what you
will about flash, it's a far better medium for this kind of interactive
storytelling.

------
mamp
Unfortunately they seemed to start with the question "how can we use Chrome
and Google products" rather than how can we best present the story.
Understandable based on Google's funding of the project. E.g. Do you really
need linking in separate windows when you could have used divs? Beautiful
illustrations though.

------
smtf
I'm not interested in signing up to check it out. No need though as there is a
quick high level overview here: <http://www.f-i.com/google/ramayana/>

------
kephra
I wonder, why do they ask for an email to read a website? And likely tell me,
that I need to install Chrome also.

UX-- = <ctrl>w

~~~
riffraff
also doesn't accept email in the form 'foo+bar@baz.com' so I can't flag them.
Really annoying.

------
mehulkar
Doesn't work. It opens the narration window and that's it. Using Chromium on
Mountain Lion

~~~
codazzo
It doesn't seem to work with fullscreen. Hope that helps.

------
foomoo
Try RC4YL9.

It really is super impressive.

~~~
sigkill
I'm just chaining in case that doesn't work for some reason

9jJdYH

~~~
johncoltrane
Thank you.

